# New Sig 226!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I rented a Sig 226 today, and then bought one afterwards. My first Sig handgun I have ever owned, despite owning tons of different makes and models over the years...

Gun is very accurate, and doubletaps very well. I also have a strong preference towards rubber grips. However, with this new smaller grip the 226 comes with - the texture is rough enough that I don't need rubber grips.

Now, I fired 250 rounds thru the gun. One strange thing initially. The slide never locked back when I shot the gun 2 handed, but ALWAYS when I shot it one handed. I talked to one of the shop employees, and he came out on the range with me (the store also has an indoor range). He tried it and it worked fine. He then watched me shoot. The slide release is so far back on a Sig that it is easy to hit with your thumb in a 2 handed grip.

Sure enough - that was it. I fired another 100 rounds thru it, and if I watched my grip, it never did it.

I prefer my standard holding grip - but in a self defense situation with only one 15 round magazine in the gun, I can shoot it like I normally do and it would be a non issue. But on the range, I just gotta pay a bit more attention to it.

Here it is:

(Has night sights on it already)

It is the 226 Legacy configuration. Supposed to have the same frame as the MK25. However, I do not know how that differs from a standard 226 frame


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Great pistols! I'm sure you'll enjoy it. The rail on the Mk25 is slightly wider, and it is coated inside and out for corrosion. Nice pistols.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

9mm or .40?


----------



## dirtybird (May 31, 2014)

Congrats on a great pistol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I want a new Sig. They are my favorite handguns.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I kinda want another one too


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ship: nice piece and I'm sure you'll enjoy it. The controls are a little (position wise) different but you'll (as Clint said in Heartbreak Ridge) Adapt, Improvise & Overcome...I have a P6 and once I got used to the levers, their placement became a non-issue for me...well done...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I kinda want another one too


Now that you have the comparison behind you, how would you rate the 226 to the 92F?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Beretta 92 still feels a little better in my hand. Especially in a one handed grip. I can see myself buying another Sig 226 one day. But the 92 is still my first choice.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> The Beretta 92 still feels a little better in my hand. Especially in a one handed grip. I can see myself buying another Sig 226 one day. But the 92 is still my first choice.


I think the Beretta has a slightly smaller grip than the 226. It does feel good in the hand.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Congratulations again, over here too . . . :smt023


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

CONGRATS. Fine choice , on a good weapon........I made the move in April to get a SIG in .45 ACP
American Rifleman & Wiley Clapp WITH THE ADDITION OF WORDS FROM MASAAD AYOOB...... about the P-227)
Forced me to seek one out. Soo *Happy* now.


----------

